# why do coyotes smell so bad



## trapwise

has anyony ever wondered why coyotes smell so rank, well in the past i have seen coyotes roll in some dead animals that have been dead who knows how long, does anyone know of another reason?


----------



## Da-Fish

maybe cause they eat rottin meat


----------



## SPH

trapwise said:


> has anyony ever wondered why coyotes smell so rank, well in the past i have seen coyotes roll in some dead animals that have been dead who knows how long, does anyone know of another reason?


The reason for this is actually cover scent. Domestic dogs will do it as well and it is to mask their scent so when they are stalking and hunting other animals they are not as easily detected.


----------



## Northcountry

I often hear people talk about how bad coyotes smell...but to this day, I have never smelled one any worse than a wet dog.


----------



## Yoopertrapper

If a coyote has the mange, it has a real bad smell also!


----------



## yippy

Walking up on one last year with mange I smelled that sucker from at least 20yds out. Was bad mangy, could see more skin on it than hair.


----------



## frostbite

coyotes aint bad smelling. Try skinning a skunk


----------



## trapwise

the ones i catch i have to put a mask on to skin them. when my wife isn't home i throw them in the washing machine after i skin them with a little shampo, that takes care of the smell.:yikes:


----------



## frostbite

Trapwize your gonna get divorced if she finds out. You better be carefull


----------

